# Dairy Breeds Buck Questions



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

So my dairy girls are all kidded for this year, we are in our first month of Spring here in Australia,  
yes i can just here you saying Where are the photos???? my apologies I'll get them up soon  

But I'm now looking at getting a buck, and I don't want to make any mistakes if possible  

So these are the breeds that we have here (i know tis about time someone imported a few more)
Anglo Nubian.
British Alpine.
Sannan.
Toggenburg.
Australian Melaan.
Australian Brown.
I know you won't know anything about the last 2,
But the out of the others,
Can anyone tell me?
Personality's?
Milk taste from the breed?
Controllability? is that even a word? lol
Care? etc toughness? 
as mine are paddock run without a shed,!

and when crossbreeding are there any traits that tend to make the breed unregisterable as an appendix?
etc a Swiss over a Nubian & vise-versa ? 
I'd imagine that a B.A over a Sa or Togg would come out one or the other? is that right?
anything else you can tell me is much appreciated

(i am aware of cae/ cl/ & Johns disease too, and my is free of that)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe that Alpines tend to be more laid back then Nubians. 

Toggs tend to have stronger tasting milk -- they have a very distinct color pattern but I dont know if it will trump all others (ie be dominant) I dont know how your registrations go so you will have to wait for another aussie to answer that though


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks Stacey


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I love my Nubians, that's why I have them. Their milk is higher in butterfat than most Swiss breeds. Most people say their milk is more sweet and creamy, but I myself have never compared breeds. They can be stubborn, but they are sweet and mine that I have raised since they were young are easy to handle.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I like the Saanens, they are pretty hardy for the most part-although when compared to my LaManchas the Saanes are the first ones to come down with anything. When comparing the taste of milk-that can vary from goat to goat, but we bring in milk from mainly just the Saanens. I used to hate the taste of goats milk, but I have to say that their milk tastes pretty yummy now.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I raise Toggs. It's the oldest dairy breed on record. Toggenburg's were bred for centuries in Switzerland specifically for cheese making and their milk can have more of a tangy taste than Nubian milk, which tastes just like cow's milk to me. I also raise Mini-Toggs, and have discovered that the Nigerian genetics added to the togg lines produces awesomely sweet drinking milk and maintains togg production levels. You get nigerian quality milk without having to milk a dozen goats to get a glass of milk. (puts on flamesuit :greengrin: )


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

You need LaManchas over there :greengrin: 

Of the other breeds(well the ones i am familiar with,like you said, I know nothing of the last two) I would probably lean more towards the Nubian-even if there is too much ear hanging off their heads :wink: (runs and hides behind flame proof wall) for milk flavor and Saanen for personality.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks


----------

